# What is a TCR "limited"



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

I recently found one for sale -- it's a 2005 -- what makes it a limited? Am I correct in thinking it's exactly the same are the TCRs produced for the various models (i.e., TCR1, TCR2, etc)??

Thanks


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*check the giant website...*

You can compare the limited to the TCR 0/1/2...

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2005&model=11211


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

It appears that Giant got a surplus of some Ultegra and 105 components, and grouped them together for the Limited. I looked at one last fall, but the budget wasnt there for me. It looks like a good value I think.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Got mine for $1,500.00 (without a couple of components I had). It's a great deal for the money. Plus the color scheme looks much better than the other 2005 editions. If you use the search function you'll see a couple of examples.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

not sure if i heard this from my LBS, or read it here, but the limited came out because Giant was caught out because they had such a huge demand for their bikes. 

I do know that my LBS referred to it being somewhere between a comp 2 and comp 1 as far as the component package. the frame is the same as the other comps, and i agree with one of the other posters, it looks great. right up there with the comp 1/silver dream, if not better.

here's another rbr poster who got one:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51372&highlight=tcr+limited


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*It is a good deal but...*

You get pretty heavy wheels, the crank is not great and I would likely upgrade to an ultegra or FSA crank pretty quickly, and the fork is substantially different from the Comp 1 (AL steerer) but the same as the comp 2. I've been looking at this model for a while and I am very torn because I feel I would likely upgrade most/all of this pretty quickly. Then, the comp 1 for about $2600 is the better deal (at least where I live.)


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

unless you're talking about a closeout comp 1, or have a deal on the cards, then they haven't been 2600 since 04. last year the MSRP of the comp 1's was 2900. not sure what the 06 yellow comp 1 is going for.




pspande said:


> You get pretty heavy wheels, the crank is not great and I would likely upgrade to an ultegra or FSA crank pretty quickly, and the fork is substantially different from the Comp 1 (AL steerer) but the same as the comp 2. I've been looking at this model for a while and I am very torn because I feel I would likely upgrade most/all of this pretty quickly. Then, the comp 1 for about $2600 is the better deal (at least where I live.)


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*I have the opp to get one at $2610 + tax from LBS*

This price may be exclusive to members of my club (LBS will extend only to some bikes depending on manufacturer rules on discounting) and I'm not sure if this is the case here or not. I didn't negociate any to get this price however.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

sounds like a great deal. 



pspande said:


> This price may be exclusive to members of my club (LBS will extend only to some bikes depending on manufacturer rules on discounting) and I'm not sure if this is the case here or not. I didn't negociate any to get this price however.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not advertising for them, but I got my 2005 TCR Comp1 for $2250 from McCully Bicycle in Hawaii. This was in August 2005! Not on sale or anything. They can also get a Colnago C50 frame right now for $3600, the cheapest I seen in the US. The frame is $4000 from WrenchScience and Competitive Cyclist. Figure maybe $100 for freight to Continental US, and you still come out ahead. The people at the shop are real friendly too.

I actually don't like the sedate platinum silver/black color of the 2005 Comp 1, but it sure matches DuraAce 7800 components EXACTLY. Plus I just happen to have a silver helmet, black/silver 2005 Shimano shoes, black/gray Pearl Izumi socks and winter gloves, and damn, I get so sick of silver-gray/black already. All I need now is a black/gray jacket. Talk about color coordinated! You gotta see me on the bike though. With the black FSA Mega-EXO crank and black carbon fiber brakes, really looks sweet . . .


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

I got my 2005 TCR C1 for $2099 in 10/05 in the LA area. I saw several for $2500...


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

i just picked up a leftover TCR limited the other day for $1500. was origianally stickered for $1900. havent rode it alot yet, but so far i love it.


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

how would the value of the bike hold up? i know its "limited" but does that mean anything?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

No better than the other non-TCR Advanced composite frames. They're already priced so low. That being said, I really like my TCR Limited. Much better than the'04 TCR 1 I had; not sure why.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*OCR Limited*

I picked up the OCR version. Same composite frame. It has truvative triple crank, ultegra drivetrain. Tektro brakes (which are working okay, but will be replaced at some point) and heavyish wheels are only downside. I got mine for 1700 last year, and then when I saw that Performance was dropping the Giant line, they had some for about 1500. It is a great bike, and for the price, a great choice over the competition.


----------

